# Treatment abroad



## Shatalie123 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi does anybody know if you are in titled to any help towards ivf meds from nhs if you are having treatment abroad?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Hun   
I don't think you are entitled as such but it depends on how sympathetic your gp is. I got all of my initial meds written out by my gp (he copied them from a list my clinic emailed me, signed by a Dr there). I got a 3 month prepayment card so it cost me £27   As I was pregnant I could have claimed some back as I then had an overlapping maternity certificate but I thought that was taking the Mickey  
xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
in uk no your not. You are in the Republic of Ireland,  I think.

some gps will help, many won't.  Worth a try tho.

you are also not entitled to any help with meds etc once pregnant so you need to pay for your own meds to 12 weeks and early scans. It can add up, so is often worth looking at costs overseas.

I would definitely recommend making sure you have enough meds to do a couple of weeks beyond otd. The last thing you want is to get a bfp then be stressing because you are about to run out of meds. Make sure you have enough to last. You can also bring home prescriptions if your clinic is eu as they are legal here. But it can take a few days as pharmacy need to check out drs credentials to make sure legal in own country. If you let them know in advance it reduces delay.
I used asda as no mark up. Just get quote in advance as some meds abroad more expensive here. And ideally get clinic to put on generic not trade name eg progesterone in oil not progestan as otherwise pharmacy can only get what is on prescription.


----------

